# Dirt-ball



## Necsus

Scusate, mi sapete dire che cos'è una _dirt-ball_? Ho trovato solo epiteti non esattamente da sit-com su Urban Dictionary. 
Sempre dalla serie tv 'Dog With A Blog', Bennett sequestra quello che lui crede un 'donut-hole' alla piccola Chloe, senza ascoltare quello che lei cerca di dirgli, e se lo infila tutto in bocca per non sporcare con le briciole l'auto nuova. A quel punto Chloe riesce a parlare e dice: "That was my favorite dirt-ball from the dog park". A Bennet viene da vomitare.
Non credo che si tratti di escrementi, perché Chloe la tiene in mano, né di giochini di gomma per cani, perché Bennett mettendola in bocca se ne accorgerebbe. Che cosa può essere?

Grazie!


----------



## Lorena1970

Non sarà qualcosa che lei ha raccolto per terra al parco, e per questo viene chiamata "dirt-ball", ovvero "_la mia schifezza preferita _raccolta nel parco dei cani" o qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Necsus

Non so... "My favorite" mi farebbe pensare a qualcosa che usa abitualmente quando porta il cane al parco.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Chloe è una bimba? Non può aver fatto o raccolto una pallina di terriccio, letteralmente?


----------



## Necsus

Boh, in teoria sì. In effetti è una roba marrone. Ma i bambini si portano dietro palle di terra?


----------



## luway

Ciao Necsus 

Io leggendo ho subito pensato a quelle 'palle' fatte dagli scarabei stercorari. Ho l'idea siano più piccole di quanto possa esserlo un _donut-hole_, ma se confronti alcune foto effettivamente la somiglianza c'è...


----------



## Pat (√2)

luway said:


> Io leggendo ho subito pensato a quelle 'palle' fatte dagli scarabei stercorari.



Lu, ciaoooo 
Quindi una pallina di sterco? Mmmmmm!


----------



## luway

√2 said:


> Lu, ciaoooo
> Quindi una pallina di sterco? Mmmmmm!



Ciaooo! 

Già, e giustificherebbe ancor più il disgusto di Bennet.. Avete visto i _donut-hol_e alla cannella? Hanno davvero lo stesso aspetto delle palline degli scarabei


----------



## rrose17

I've never heard dirt ball used like this, it's a common way to call someone you don't like, as in "Hey, you, dirt ball!"
The only thing I can think of is that it's literal, a piece of dirt rolled into a ball that she likes to play with. It would resemble a donut hole...


----------



## Mary49

Guardate un po' cosa ho trovato: https://www.dylanscandybar.com/resources/dylans/images/products/processed/332-DYL-026.a.zoom.jpg sono dei dolcetti!


----------



## TimLA

A me, "dirt ball" può avere tre significativi:
molto letterale - un pallo sporco
letterale - una persona sporca, della strada "homeless", senza bagnarsi.
figurativo - una canaglia, ladro, svergognato...

Nel tuo caso mi pare che sia quasi letterale "dirty ball" "palo sporco" dato che Chloe è una bambina.


----------



## dianadc2103

TimLA said:


> A me, "dirt ball" può avere tre significativi:
> molto letterale - una palla sporca
> letterale - una persona sporca, della strada "homeless", senza bagnarsi.
> figurativo - una canaglia, ladro, svergognato...
> 
> Nel tuo caso mi pare che sia quasi letterale "dirty ball" "palo sporco" dato che Chloe è una bambina.



Hi Tim, I guess you ment "palla sporca" - "palo sporco" means dirty pole


----------



## Necsus

Sì, in effetti devo dire che i _donut-hole_ sembrano proprio prodotti da uno stercoraro...!  Ma perché si chiamano _donut-HOLE _se non hanno il buco? forse perché si può leggere come 'DO NOT hole'?  I dolcetti che si chiamano _dirt balls,_ a parte il fatto che non mi invogliano ad assaggiarli, non verrebbero chiamati dal padre _donut hole_.
Appurato che queste _dirt-balls_ non sono una cosa nota ai notri amici anglofoni, francamente non penso che la bambina si metta a giocare con delle palline di sterco, o delle palline di 'sporcizia'; palline di terra anche è curioso, perché per poter mantenere la forma dovrebbero essere umide o bagnate, allora a questo punto forse si tratta di _palline di fango_ (_dirt _ha anche questo significato, no?), e il disgusto di Bennett è motivato ancor più dal fatto che provengono dal parco dei cani, quindi nella composizione possono rientrare sostanze organiche varie. Che dite?


----------



## Mary49

Necsus said:


> Ma perché si chiamano _donut-HOLE _se non hanno il buco? forse perché si può leggere come 'DO NOT hole'?  I dolcetti che si chiamano _dirt balls,_ a parte il fatto che non mi invogliano ad assaggiarli, non verrebbero chiamati dal padre _donut hole_.


Si chiamano *doughnut-hole *perchè sono quello che viene "tolto" dal buco del doughnut http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doughnut#Doughnut_holes "_Traditionally, doughnut holes are made by frying the dough removed from the center portion of the doughnut. Consequently, they are considerably smaller than a standard doughnut and tend to be spherical_".
Per quanto riguarda le "dirt-balls" del mio post, http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=27008443 sono "_crunchy cookie dipped in creamy white chocolate, dusted with “dirt” (chocolate cookie crumbs_)". Penso, contrariamente a te, che siano buoni! Potrebbe anche essere che il padre non ne conosca il nome, ma la bambina sì, e che quindi ci sia un equivoco sul nome "dirt-ball": lui crede che siano "schifezze" (magari lo sono davvero se la bimba le ha raccolte da terra) ma la bambina li chiama con il loro nome. Dopo di che, lascio agli "anglofoni"...


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Mary. Non escludevo che possano essere buoni, è la scelta del nome che non mi sembra una trovata geniale. Comunque nella battuta "That was my favorite dirt-ball from the dog park" non credo proprio che con dirt-ball Chloe si possa riferire ai dolcetti del tuo link, perché ammesso che li abbia presi al dog park sarebbero stati i genitori a comprarglieli e quindi saprebbero cosa sono, e poi per la reazione del padre.


----------



## Mary49

Necsus said:


> Comunque nella battuta "That was my favorite dirt-ball from the dog park" non credo proprio che con dirt-ball Chloe si possa riferire ai dolcetti del tuo link, perché ammesso che li abbia presi al dog park sarebbero stati i genitori a comprarglieli e quindi saprebbero cosa sono, e poi per la reazione del padre.


Forse non mi ero spiegata bene; avevo detto che magari erano *davvero *"schifezze" raccolte dalla bambina che pensava invece fossero quei tipi di dolci a palline. Non ho mai pensato che i genitori potessero comprarglieli, e certo è normale la reazione del padre. Nel nord Italia ci sono i dolcetti detti "ossa di morto", palline di pasta di mandorle, anche marroni, e penso che se una bambina italiana avesse raccolto una "schifezza" pensando fosse uno di questi dolci, anche la reazione del padre italiano sarebbe stata la stessa


----------



## Necsus

Ah, no, no... Non credo. Chloe è fin troppo sveglia, difficilmente penserebbe che una pallina di 'schifezze' (che poi può essere solo o un escremento, perché non so cos'altro potrebbe agglomerarsi spontaneamente in modo così compatto e in forma sferica) sia un dolcetto caduto a qualcuno; poi c'è il _favorite_, che in quel caso sarebbe usato in modo curioso; e visto che il padre pensa che sia un donut-hole, bisognerebbe supporre che lei dica _dirt-ball_ intendendo un dolcetto e lui capisca escremento... Insomma, sarebbe un po' forzato da rendere in italiano. Ma grazie per i preziosi suggerimenti e le info!


----------



## Mary49

Ok, grazie a te; non conoscendo la serie non conosco i personaggi e quindi...


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> "That was my favorite dirt-ball from the dog park".


Secondo me le palline degli scarabei, i donut hole e i dolcetti dirt  ball di Mary si assomigliano molto, e ciò mi fa pensare che il gioco  "dirt-ball" sia proprio su questi oggetti. Ma bisognerebbe sapere se in  quel parco per cani sono comuni le palline degli scarabei (non ne ho  idea)...Riguardo a quel "favorite", in effetti non si capisce come una  bambina possa avere un "favorite dirt-ball", a meno che, mi chiedo,  queste palline degli scarabei non siano comunemente utilizzate in quel  parco per far giocare i cani, e allora la bambina potrebbe aver scelto e  conservato una di quelle palline quale dog toy e usarla abitualmente  per far giocare il suo cane. Fantascienza???


----------



## longplay

www.audioenglish.net/dictionary/dirt_ball.htm : potrebbe essere un "insetto"?


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> www.audioenglish.net/dictionary/dirt_ball.htm : potrebbe essere un "insetto"?


Ma secondo te il padre di Chloe si MANGIA UN INSETTO...???


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma bisognerebbe sapere se in  quel parco per cani sono comuni le palline degli scarabei (non ne ho  idea)...a meno che, mi chiedo,  queste palline degli scarabei non siano comunemente utilizzate in quel  parco per far giocare i cani,


Pare che gli stercorari siano diffusi un po' dappertutto, ma mi sembra strano che ci siano in un parco per cani: sarebbero disturbatissimi e invece hanno bisogno di tranquillità per fare le loro palline e farle rotolare fino al nido. Ma forse stiamo andando OT?


----------



## longplay

Lorena, scusa, ma lo  direbbe il link, non io, veramente. L' alternativa sarebbe 'verme', tratto dallo stesso link

Se lo gli viene il vomito, non so che dire.


----------



## Mary49

longplay said:


> Lorena, scusa, ma lo  direbbe il link, non io, veramente. L' alternativa sarebbe 'verme', tratto dallo stesso link
> Se lo gli viene il vomito, non so che dire.


Scusa, ma non c'è nessun riscontro di immagini o testi che dica che "dirt ball" è un insetto; ho cercato persino in siti di entomologia! A me sembra che "insect" o "worm" siano sinonimi di "disagreeable person, unpleasant person"


----------



## longplay

In effetti hai ragione. Partendo da 'freedictionary' e guardando un sub-link, cioè uno dei riferimenti fatti dal dizionario, sono arrivato alla descrizione di una
cometa studiata dalla NASA. Nella descrizione si usa "icy dirt ball', per indicare un qualcosa di simile al nucleo della cometa. A questo punto oserei dire che,
nel nostro contesto, ci si potrebbe riferire a una piccola 'palla  di fango". Che ne pensi? Grazie, Mary49!


----------



## Mary49

longplay said:


> A questo punto oserei dire che, nel nostro contesto, ci si potrebbe riferire a una piccola 'palla di fango". Che ne pensi? Grazie, Mary49!


Certo, mi pare la soluzione più ovvia


----------



## Necsus

longplay said:


> A questo punto oserei dire che, nel nostro contesto, ci si potrebbe riferire a una piccola 'palla di fango".


E non potevate dirlo prima, che eravate d'accordo?!?  Dal post #13:


Necsus said:


> Appurato che queste _dirt-balls_ non sono una cosa nota ai notri amici anglofoni, francamente non penso che la bambina si metta a giocare con delle palline di sterco, o delle palline di 'sporcizia'; palline di terra anche è curioso, perché per poter mantenere la forma dovrebbero essere umide o bagnate, allora a questo punto forse si tratta di _palline di fango_ (_dirt _ha anche questo significato, no?), e il disgusto di Bennett è motivato ancor più dal fatto che provengono dal parco dei cani, quindi nella composizione possono rientrare sostanze organiche varie. Che dite?


----------



## Mary49

Necsus said:


> E non potevate dirlo prima, che eravate d'accordo?!?  Dal post #13:


Ah ah, resta il fatto che non abbiamo ancora capito cosa siano, siamo passati dagli scarabei ai dolcetti al fango alla c**ca, ma una parola decisiva chi la dice?


----------



## luway

Io non so dire nulla di sicuro, e non voglio nemmeno dare l'impressione di voler pressare su questa idea perché proprio non riesco a immaginare che genere di palline Chloe ami raccogliere al parco, ma per i futuri lettori del thread aggiungo che cercando in rete ho visto che quelle fatte dagli scarabei vengono chiamate sia _(scarab)_ _dung-balls_ che proprio _dirt-balls_..

Comunque nel dubbio, Necsus, personalmente io opterei per 'pallina di terra' invece che di fango, mi suona meglio, probabilmente perché il fango lo penso umido e quindi difficile da modellare.

Sauti!


----------



## innanzitutto

Mary49 said:


> Ah ah, resta il fatto che non abbiamo ancora capito cosa siano, siamo passati dagli scarabei ai dolcetti al fango alla c**ca, ma una parola decisiva chi la dice?



Un saluto a tutti i italiani che hanno posto commenti! 

E' precisamente un pezzo di escremento; risulta abbastanza chiaro per un anglofono.

Tornando alla situazione descritto... qui Chloe ha portato una cosa che pare un "donut hole" (il pasteccino fatto dalla pasta che resta dopo di cortare il circulo centrale della ciambella).  Bennet lo mette in bocca. Dopo Chloe le dice che è un "dirt ball".  In un principio, se è solamente un dolcetto di fango, porché Bennet soffre la reazione di vomitare? Può semplicemente sputarlo...  Bisogna qualche otra nuance: nel "dog park" (avete una cosa così in Italia?) che cosa si incontra che da il desidero di vomitare se si mette in bocca? È precisamente un pezzo di escremento (cosa abbastanza comune nei parchi di cani); nel show di "Dog with a Blog" non si va dire la cosa direttamente, precisamente por non rovinare la battuta. Inoltre dice qualcosa del carattere di Chloe che non è precisamente adulatoria.

Saluti distinti,
I.


----------



## luway

innanzitutto said:


> Un saluto a tutti i italiani che hanno posto commenti!
> 
> E' precisamente un pezzo di escremento; risulta abbastanza chiaro per un anglofono.
> 
> Tornando alla situazione descritto... qui Chloe ha portato una cosa che pare un "donut hole" (il pasteccino fatto dalla pasta che resta dopo di cortare il circulo centrale della ciambella).  Bennet lo mette in bocca. Dopo Chloe le dice che è un "dirt ball".  In un principio, se è solamente un dolcetto di fango, porché Bennet soffre la reazione di vomitare? Può semplicemente sputarlo...  Bisogna qualche otra nuance: nel "dog park" (avete una cosa così in Italia?) che cosa si incontra che da il desidero di vomitare se si mette in bocca? È precisamente un pezzo di escremento (cosa abbastanza comune nei parchi di cani); nel show di "Dog with a Blog" non si va dire la cosa direttamente, precisamente por non rovinare la battuta. Inoltre dice qualcosa del carattere di Chloe che non è precisamente adulatoria.
> 
> Saluti distinti,
> I.



 Proprio quello che avevo pensato leggendo l'OP e infatti speravo che qualche americano leggesse e dicesse che impressione ne aveva. Grazie delle informazioni e della conferma! Adesso vediamo come la tradurrà Necus... ("pallina di cacca"? )


----------



## Necsus

luway said:


> Adesso vediamo come la tradurrà Necus... ("pallina di cacca"? )


No, non potrei, in una sit-com per adolescenti di Disney Channel. Dovrò 'non-dirlo' come in originale, e a questo punto continuo a pensare che il fango rappresenti la possibilità migliore, unito alla specifica del parco per cani (e relative deiezioni). Più esattamente dovrebbe essere 'terra umida' o 'fango secco', perché se la terra è asciutta non è molto più modellabile del fango liquido, ma tra terra e fango quest'ultimo forse rende di più l'idea.
Bennett non può sputarla perché è anche lui seduto nella macchina nuova, e la moglie non glielo permetterebbe mai! 
Grazie per il chiarimento di madrelingua, Innanzitutto!


----------



## luway

Necsus, non ho capito: dici che 'cacca' sia troppo forte per il contesto in cui viene trasmesso il programma? I bambini lo dicono tutto il tempo e mi pare che in Italia sia generalmente considerato un termine non volgare, anche se logicamente molto colloquiale. Capirei se il dubbio fosse se usare ad esempio 'merda', ma una bambina che dice "pallina di cacca" a me sembra più che normale


----------



## innanzitutto

luway said:


> Necsus, non ho capito: dici che 'cacca' sia troppo forte per il contesto in cui viene trasmesso il programma? I bambini lo dicono tutto il tempo e mi pare che in Italia sia generalmente considerato un termine non volgare, anche se logicamente molto colloquiale. Capirei se il dubbio fosse se usare ad esempio 'merda', ma una bambina che dice "pallina di cacca" a me sembra più che normale



Luway ha tutta la ragione qui.  E' indubitabile che si refersice a una "pallina di cacca" (da un "dog park" non si può essere altra cosa!)... e Bennet lo sa bene!  Chloe, però, essendo una bambina "[who has] psychological problems and often does crazy things" (Wikipedia, voce di 'Dog with a Blob') potrebbe facilmente trarre una pallina di cacca pensando che è veramente fango senz'altro, mentre Bennet (essendo un adulto) saprebbe di immediato che cosa è veramente.


----------



## Necsus

Eheh... be', se mentre lo dice la tiene in mano giocherellandoci... Comunque non è solo un problema di termini, ma dell'uso che se ne fa: ti suonerebbe davvero così normale e non diseducativo sentire in un telefilm che sta guardando tua figlia decenne o poco più la battuta "È la mia palla di cacca preferita del parco dei cani", quando il padre l'appena messa in bocca? L'audience è composita, e bisogna rispettare dei canoni che tengono conto della sua eterogeneità.


----------



## Fooler

Necsus said:


> Eheh... be', se mentre lo dice la tiene in mano giocherellandoci... "È la mia palla di cacca preferita del parco dei cani", quando il padre l'appena messa in bocca? L'audience è composita, e bisogna rispettare dei canoni che tengono conto della sua eterogeneità.



Però..Disney Channel...alla faccia dei programmi per bambini


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Nec!

E se invece di "palla di cacca" dicessi il più infantile "pallina di pupù"? Stesso discorso?


----------



## innanzitutto

Necsus said:


> Eheh... be', se mentre lo dice la tiene in mano giocherellandoci... Comunque non è solo un problema di termini, ma dell'uso che se ne fa: ti suonerebbe davvero così normale e non diseducativo sentire in un telefilm che sta guardando tua figlia decenne o poco più la battuta "È la mia palla di cacca preferita del parco dei cani", quando il padre l'appena messa in bocca? L'audience è composita, e bisogna rispettare dei canoni che tengono conto della sua eterogeneità.



E' chiaramente un esempio d'un "double entendre"... la frase deve tradurrsi come "pallina di fango", ma i genitori, vedendo il sitcom con i loro bambini (e forse anche i bambini, con lo che sanno i ragazzi al giorno di oggi) saprebbero che cos'è.  

Spero che sia di aiuto!  
-I


----------



## luway

Necsus said:


> Eheh... be', se mentre lo dice la tiene in mano giocherellandoci... Comunque non è solo un problema di termini, ma dell'uso che se ne fa: ti suonerebbe davvero così normale e non diseducativo sentire in un telefilm che sta guardando tua figlia decenne o poco più la battuta "È la mia palla di cacca preferita del parco dei cani", quando il padre l'appena messa in bocca? L'audience è composita, e bisogna rispettare dei canoni che tengono conto della sua eterogeneità.



Non posso che fidare della tua esperienza al riguardo (scelte di programmazioni, ecc.), che io non ho   Il mio era solo un parere dato invece da quella personale, che mi dice che il termine 'cacca' non è strano; il comportamento, certo, risulta più particolare, ma i bimbi giocano con qualsiasi cosa e prendono da terra vere e proprie schifezze e poi d'altronde Chloe prova ad avvertire suo padre.. Insomma, mi parrebbe semplicemente normale mostrare qualcosa di abbastanza vicino alla realtà. Ho letto ora anch'io la pagina su Wiki e sinceramente mi pare più passibile di storture di naso il fatto che i genitori spesso se la dimentichino (una bimba di 6 anni..) in giro!
Ma, sì, 'pallina di fango' penso sia un buon compromesso, poi il resto lo si può lasciare all'immaginazione


----------



## Necsus

@Fooler: Anche le fasce orarie di programmazione sono tante (e io non ho parlato di bambini)...
@Matrap: sarebbe un tipo di soluzione edulcorata che andava bene per la RAI bacchettona di un po' di anni fa, oggi non è proponibile.
@Innanzitutto: 
@Luway:


----------

